# Are your babies losing hair?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Olivia was born with a full head of dark hair. It was all staying in until the last couple of weeks and now she is majorly losing it! I didn't think that would happen at almost 4 months! I am so sad, I loved all that hair! She is shedding like a cat, we find her hairs everywhere. Sob!


----------



## CollegeMama (Oct 31, 2002)

Yes, my son had thick, dark hair. It started falling out a bit at 4 months. He still has a head full of hair, it's just blonde now.
He's 6 months.

Marcy


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

When I was a baby I had a ton of hair then I lost it all and was completely bald for a whole year







My hair is darker than my 1st baby hair and it's still way thick. It's normal


----------



## CollegeMama (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by CK'sMama_
*DS was born with a head full of black hair and starting losing it right around 4 months, same time I started shedding my pregnant hair as well. It has grown back since but it is now light brown with some blonde and red.*
Wow, now that you mention it, my hair started shedding at that time too! Still have a pretty full head of hair though, thank goodness and DS has never gone completely bald. I could see an undercoat (can't think of a better word) of blonde when he was about 2 months though, so that's what's showing now.

Marcy


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Janelle lost hers around 5 months, but the new hair is growing in fast!


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Sam had what looked like the worst male pattern baldness when he was about 5 mos.

If you want to see how funny he looked go here:
http://www.malimages.com/sams_site/photos/photos_4.htm

Click on cat and cat 2.


----------



## pixiemama (Dec 6, 2002)

My son lost all the hair on the sides of his head as a baby, and now DD is losing hers too. We like to call this look, the fro/mullet/fade. :LOL It grows back eventually. That'll teach me for laughing at babies with a similar do before I had kids!


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

Yep, we lost our hair together at about four months post-partum, too. I was worried about it at first, until I realized that it probably all started growing at the same time, so it stands to reason that it would all fall out at the same time. (Now someone's going to say it's hormonal. Oh, well, that was my thinking then.) Meg's ten months yesterday, and her hair's getting nice and thick again. Don't worry, Heavenly. It doesn't last long.

Mirlee, we used to joke that Meg had my dad's genes when she was particularly balding. Poor grandpa. :LOL

Dee, you are too funny. Now stop making fun of our Sanaa India, world's most beautiful cloth diaper model!







:LOL

warmly,
Kam, mama to Meg who is now past her frizz/mullet/shiny phase


----------



## catlvr976 (Feb 16, 2003)

Maddie started losing her hair around 3 months. She was born with a nice amount (not a big mop though) of dark brown hair. Now she has a swirl of hair at the top of her head, a bald patch in the middle back of her head, then a patch of dark hair at the base of her head.

She is starting to grow in hair that is a light ash brown-blonde color. It matches her eyebrows now!


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Well hopefully it will grow back soon! I'm glad to know this is normal. I haven't noticed my hair falling out yet, with my son it didn't start until he was 9 months old and I wasn't breastfeeding. This time I'm breastfeeding so I don't know if that will affect it at all. I can't wait until she has enough hair for me to play with!


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Sephie had a think head (hehe think head) of dark hair from birth but it's been falling out steadily since then. SHe's 3 months now and I'm getting sick of the mullet. I daydream about shaving it! Her roots are blonde and dp and I were both blondies as children so I figure we're getting there. I had heard 3 months was when it all fell out for most babies, but it sounds like it's 4 months. My friend's son's hair fell out right away and he is 7 months and it is growing back in really fast all of a sudden. Anyway, I'm glad to hear maybe that ugly patch that's left will fall out so new hair can grow in. Sorry for your loss. I was horrified when dd's hair first started to fall out.
Lauren


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

my dd's thick bushy dark hair fell out at 6 m, turned honey blond and silky, & when she got her period, turned brown & curly! (now she's a redhead, & it looks natural- lots of redheads in the family)

sam's little blond curls are now, at 2, a brown buzzcut (it started going bushy, like dh's when he had hair), & poor old max is bald as can be on the back of his head- silky and dark on the rest (at almost 7 months.) you can never tell.

suse


----------



## yhk (Feb 19, 2003)

My rugrat's also losing her hair, especially at the sides!

Zara's around 4 months now, and it seems like that's normal around this age. I'm glad; I figured it was normal, but it's nice to know that it's happened with other babies.

It'll be interesting to see what her hair will be; right now, it's all dark and straight when dry (but very curly when wet). Maybe she'll have blondish hair like DH!


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

I just noticed that Sage is loosing her hair too - especially on the back and sides (since she has none on the top). I noticed it in the bathtub - I had hairy boobs :LOL Alas, it was just Sage going bald...errr...more bald...


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

Is it normal at like 4 weeks?

Also my DS has blond eyebrows, is that a good indicator of future hair color?

Stephanie


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

DS started losing his hair at a month or so. He has this really funny bald spot on the back of his head right now. It looks so cute! :LOL


----------



## DaliaJesse (Jun 19, 2015)

My DD was born with full of hair:smile: but started losing her hair when she was four months:frown: I know it is common among babies below 6 months but still worried and consulted my paediatrician, he advised me to allow baby on her tummy when she is awake, this prevents from hair loss and also from getting bald patches on the scalp. So followed the same and prevented the hair loss to some extent. Now my DD completed her 1 year, she is getting her hair back without any bald patches0 You can find more tips&info @ http://www.momjunction.com/articles/tips-prevent-hair-fall-in-babies_00104089/ Hope this helps you. Thank You!!


----------



## MariaMirabella (Oct 31, 2015)

hi. My son had dark hair. it's just blonde now.


----------



## Elizabeth Hope (Nov 19, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but it bothers me to know that a baby losing hair is possible. I hope everything is well with your baby and maybe you can post an update regarding your baby's hair loss


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

My dd was almost never on her back thanks to babywearing and cosleeping (she mostly slept on her side because nursing). She still got a bald patch on the back of her head at 4 months.


----------



## jamesdonahueusa (Nov 24, 2015)

I agree Elizabeth Hope. Do really babies loose hairs in the very infant age? In starting months of birth, babies usually have less hairs but slowly and gradually gains the speed of growth of hairs.:nerd:


----------



## susan_implosion (Jan 11, 2016)

I heard most babies lose their hair in the beginning stage, and they'd grow back, just stiffer and thicker hair?


----------



## LizzyandJJ (Feb 14, 2016)

We have lost so manny hair, that there even is a bald head


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine was born with a decent head of dark hair, and has lost most of it on the top! I have friends whose babes were born with dark hair, lost it all, and came back a completely different color or texture. It's very normal!


----------



## lgalofre (Apr 29, 2016)

My son is beggining to lose his hair and he is below 3 months, I loved his hair and I hope that he will have new hair soon.


----------



## gamerdaddy (May 12, 2016)

My 3 month old has worn a bald spot on the back of his head. He rubs the back of his head when he is sleepy.
Strangely my 19 month old daughter does the same thing! She has not lost any hair from it though.


----------



## mamabears (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, mine has a bald stripe across the back of his head from where he's rubbed it on his crib :laugh:


----------



## bestmomideas (Jul 21, 2016)

My youngest son got cradle cap about a month old and lost the hair on the top of his head. He looked like an old man that was bald on the top but has the cul-de-sac hair around the sides haha.

bestmomideas.com


----------



## omarinbox1888 (Jul 14, 2016)

I cut my girls hair. It was so thick when she was born in January and so lustrous.

In the summer it's grown thinner and a lighter colour. I reckon by winter it will thicken up.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## celeste_mom (Aug 17, 2016)

hey, my Amy was born with black hair all over her head and within 4-5 months she lost most of them. But then new hair started to grow, so soft and delicate  Now she's three and she has long and thick hair but little brighter than after the birth.


----------



## Zooey Barnett (Aug 31, 2016)

When I had my daughter (she's 2,5 y.o. now), I was freaking out when she started loosing her hair and she was practically bold when she was 6 month old! But that's normal, many kids lose their hair within first months. 
My sons also started to lose their hair and they are 5 week old now.


----------

